# Diverses considérations sur l'overclock



## didgar (3 Juin 2010)

Salut !



melaure a dit:


> didgar a dit:
> 
> 
> > Salut !
> ...



Certes  Mais pour le moment, la place je l'ai ... est-ce que ça durera ... rien n'est moins sûr !

N'empêche que j'ai dû revoir mes prétentions à la baisse quant à l'overclock de mon G4 bi-500@ 550 ... les puces qui gèrent le cache ( cadencé à la moitié de la vitesse des procs ) ne tolèrent pas plus de 250 Mhz ... chuis donc redescendu à un bi-500 car ça plantait grave en export vidéo depuis FCE ! Life 

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2010)

didgar a dit:


> N'empêche que j'ai dû revoir mes prétentions à la baisse quant à l'overclock de mon G4 bi-500@ 550 ... les puces qui gèrent le cache ( cadencé à la moitié de la vitesse des procs ) ne tolèrent pas plus de 250 Mhz ... chuis donc redescendu à un bi-500 car ça plantait grave en export vidéo depuis FCE ! Life



Tu aurais pu modifier leur ratio, le passer à 40% !

J'ai eu du bol, alors, avec mon Pismo, les deux cartes processeur que j'ai sont toutes les deux passées de 400 à 500 Mhz sans coup férir ! :love:


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu aurais pu modifier leur ratio, le passer à 40% !
> 
> J'ai eu du bol, alors, avec mon Pismo, les deux cartes processeur que j'ai sont toutes les deux passées de 400 à 500 Mhz sans coup férir ! :love:




Hello,  Question opportune... ;- )

Peut on overclocker un mac mini intel core duo 1.66 GHz ???

ca m'arrangerait vraiment... 

Thanks


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Hello,  Question opportune... ;- )
> 
> Peut on overclocker un mac mini intel core duo 1.66 GHz ???
> 
> ...



Va savoir ! En théorie, oui, mais en pratique, c'est la loterie, normalement, Apple a une politique assez conservatrice en matière de fréquence processeur, ils ont tendance à utiliser des puces underclockées, mais j'ai déjà vu un G3/233 planter à 266 Mhz, et comme l'expérience de didgar le démontre, il n'y a pas que le processeur en question, d'autres éléments peuvent poser problème. Par exemple, là, s'il avait eu un G4 un peu plus récent, avec cache L2 intégrée, il n'aurait pas eu de problème pour le monter à 600 Mhz, je pense (la cache L3, quand il y en a ne fonctionnant qu'à une fréquence beaucoup plus démultipliée que la L2 (1/6 à 236 Mhz sur mon bi-pro 1,42 Ghz, par exemple, à peine plus rapide que le bus, qui est à 166 Mhz) est moins sensible à l'overclock), mais c'est la cache L2 externe qui le limite !


----------



## didgar (3 Juin 2010)

Salut !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu aurais pu modifier leur ratio, le passer à 40% !



Comment ? Suis sous X.4.11



Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai eu du bol, alors, avec mon Pismo, les deux cartes processeur que j'ai sont toutes les deux passées de 400 à 500 Mhz sans coup férir ! :love:



J'ai également un G4 GE 400@500 qui tourne sans pb et que je vais bientôt vendre une bouchée de pain ( je le croyais au bord du gouffre mais un AHT m'a décelé une barrette foireuse ! ). Je me suis aperçu que sur la carte proc du G4 400 il n'y a pas ( ou alors elle est intégrée d'une autre manière ) cette puce, alors que sur la bi-500 et sur mes cartes proc de DA ( 466 et 533 ) c'est le cas !

A+

Didier


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Comment ? Suis sous X.4.11



Je dirais à priori, comme la fréquence du processeur, tu dois avoir un jeu de résistances qui règlent ça. Tu peux aussi jouer sur la tension d'alimentation du processeur, pour stabiliser ton overclock, en l'augmentant un peu (toujours par jeux de résistances, en général par pas de 0,05V).

Le problème, c'est de trouver les tables des matrices, mais on en trouve pas mal de modèles sur internet (j'ai même trouvé celles de mon G4 2x1,42 Ghz qui va finir par passer à 2x1,67 Ghz, le type qui a publié ces tables en a fait passer avec succès un de 2x1,25 Ghz à 2x1,5 Ghz).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2010)

C'est tout de même risqué de la faire .
Une petite question pour Pascal , l'overclock materiel fait augmenter la temperature du proco ou non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2010)

Oui, surtout si tu n'augmente pas la tension, mais mon Pismo, par exemple, il chauffe plus qu'à 400, mais pas beaucoup plus qu'un 500 d'origine, et vach'ment moins que mon iBook G4 1,2 Ghz qui n'est pas overclocké, lui (d'ailleurs, ça vaut mieux, parce que le PowerBook G3, c'est la température du disque dur qui déclenche le ventilateur, pas celle du processeur :casse !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2010)

Ok , je suis un peu bête de poser cette question puisque l'ancien proprio de mon iMac G3 avait overclocké celui-ci de 400 à 500Mhz  er en été , c'est kernel panic sur kernel panic ! (Sauf si je mets deux ventilos branchés via prise molex mais ceux ci étant en 12 volts , ils font un bruit fou !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ok , je suis un peu bête de poser cette question puisque l'ancien proprio de mon iMac G3 avait overclocké celui-ci de 400 à 500Mhz  er en été , c'est kernel panic sur kernel panic ! (Sauf si je mets deux ventilos branchés via prise molex mais ceux ci étant en 12 volts , ils font un bruit fou !



Depuis maintenant 18 mois que mon Pismo est overclocké, je n'ai encore eu à déplorer aucun kernel panic, et je n'ai entendu tourner le ventilo que deux ou trois fois (toujours lors d'opérations sollicitant fortement le disque : contrôle de surface, clonage, des choses comme ça).

Bon, cela dit, depuis un moment, on est hors sujet, là, et ça commence à se voir, je vais sortir cet échange d'ici pour le passer dans un topic séparé !


----------



## didgar (4 Juin 2010)

Salut !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, cela dit, depuis un moment, on est hors sujet, là, et ça commence à se voir, je vais sortir cet échange d'ici pour le passer dans un topic séparé !



En même temps, c'est pas très "Classic Mac" non plus c't'affaire 

Ceci dit, j'ai résolu mon "problème" en utilisant L2CacheConfig. J'ai pu remettre mon bi-500 à 550 ( il ne boote pas à 600  ) et appliquer un "diviseur" de 2,5 au lieu de 2 pour la vitesse du cache. Et ça fonctionne impec ... bien que je trouve le comportement du dit logiciel assez obscur.
/!\ La version 3.2, celle que j'ai utilisée, nécessite OS9 pour générer un fichier de config qui devra être importé sous OSX.

Au passage, si quelqu'un connaît un utilitaire capable de mesurer la vitesse du cache sous X.4.11 ça m'intéresse.

Exemple concret d'application : export de 45 minutes de film depuis FCE ( codec d'origine d'une DC30+ d'où G4 ) vers DV Pal 48k film autonome.

- avec le DA 533 1h40
- avec le GE bi-500 1h28
- avec le GE bi-550 ( diviseur cache 2,5 ) 1h25 _[ Nota : sans L2CacheConfig, le diviseur est d'origine à 2 et avec les procs overclokés à 550 mon export plantait à 17% ]_

geekbench 533 : 375
geekbench bi-500 : 527
geekbench bi-550 : 559

Encouragé par ce "succès", j'ai passé mon DA 533 à 600 et appliqué L2CacheConfig toujours avec un diviseur de 2,5 et ça roule. Pas testé d'export et pas fait de bench car flemme 

L'inconvénient avec cette solution logicielle, c'est qu'en cas de ré-installation du système il faut ré-installer L2CacheConfig ... Bon en même temps, à chaque fois que j'ai ré-installé OSX c'est parce que je le voulais ... pas parce que j'y étais contraint ...

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juin 2010)

J'avais trouvé un tableau qui explique comment overclocker un G4 MDD (c'est pour un mono 1,25)

Quelqu'un peux il me filer le lien pour ?

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'avais trouvé un tableau qui explique comment overclocker un G4 MDD (c'est pour un mono 1,25)
> 
> Quelqu'un peux il me filer le lien pour ?
> 
> Merci.



C'est ça, que tu cherches ?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est ça, que tu cherches ?


Parfait, merci.


----------

